# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Hugo Kamishi range of décor

## AquaticQuotient.com

Everywhere I go of late I bump into a stand displaying artificial plants, gravel and ornaments by a guy called Hugo Kamishi, so I thought it high time to try them out, says Jeremy Gay.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

